# Anybody going to GIE Expo in Louisville?



## gene_stl

https://www.facebook.com/gieexpo/?hc_ref=ARTEcUY297VKXS6JgDXGRAxCBOUcg10Fjxt9Ebu0tsqt3yxUMk-jdkDBn1bjqu1Cl-s&fref=nf

It's in october(17-19) and I am thinking about going. Louisville very easy drive from St. Louis.


----------



## Ware

gene_stl said:


> https://www.facebook.com/gieexpo/?hc_ref=ARTEcUY297VKXS6JgDXGRAxCBOUcg10Fjxt9Ebu0tsqt3yxUMk-jdkDBn1bjqu1Cl-s&fref=nf
> 
> It's in october(17-19) and I am thinking about going. Louisville very easy drive from St. Louis.


I'd really like to go check it out, but I'll have to see what my schedule looks like when it gets a little closer.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I wouldn't mind going myself and checking it out but that's a long time from now.


----------



## Ware

Looks like a good time. Would be a good location for a TLF gathering...

https://vimeo.com/218522133


----------



## Redtenchu

Road trip!!!!

I call shotgun @J_nick!


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> Road trip!!!!
> 
> I call shotgun @J_nick!


Sounds like a fun road trip


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Road trip!!!!
> 
> I call shotgun @J_nick!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun road trip
Click to expand...

You guys can pick me up on the way!


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Road trip!!!!
> 
> I call shotgun @J_nick!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun road trip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys can pick me up on the way!
Click to expand...

We will have to put it to a vote :mrgreen:


----------



## gene_stl

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2148333492117080



GIE is in Louisville in october. The price of registration goes up in september.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I'm planning on going. Would love to see any other members there!


----------



## JohnP

Anyone on here that's planning to go to the Green Industry Equipment & Exp October 17th - 19th in Kentucky for their own personal reasons, not necessarily because they own a lawn care company? I know that's where TheGrassFactor is going to start taking orders (by the pallet) for his new fert(....which I think we should totally do a coordinated buy and split it up like everyone does the chemicals...but that's a different animal and thread entirely...)

There's also lots of other reasons to attend but I thought I'd see if any Joe Blow Homeowner was planning on attending?


----------



## HomerGuy

I'd really love to go. The attendee fee is cheap, it's within driving distance for me, and I have friends in Louisville that I could stay with so travel costs would be low. Unfortunately I already have a two week vacation scheduled for early November, and I don't think I could swing that much vacation in such a short time span. Maybe next year!


----------



## GrassDaddy

In a last minute, unthought out decision, I'm going to GIE lol


----------



## Movingshrub

Time to dig this up from the dead for 2019. Dates are Oct 16th-Oct 18th 2019.

Anyone going? 
@HungrySoutherner @kur1j @Tellycoleman @Thor865 @thegrassfactor @Ware @wardconnor @ryanknorr @Mightyquinn @g-man @dfw_pilot @Redtenchu @GrassDaddy


----------



## dfw_pilot

I _want_ to go. Training for a new aircraft in September means I may not get the time off to go, and won't know until nearly October.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I too am still on the fence. Not something I want to go to all by myself.


----------



## Movingshrub

Incase it wasn't clear, I am a yes to going.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

As long as my registration is approved I am going!


----------



## Ware

I am going.


----------



## FlowRider

Do they (the producers of this event) let a homeowner or DIY/consumer into this trade show or exposition?

I ask because it is not always permissible for the retail consumer to attend. These are usually "if in the business" only.

If it is okay, it would be very entertaining to go to the demonstrations of equipment and try out the latest machinery.

That would probably be worth the price of the tickets, travel, gas, meals and lodging to get there and back (for me).


----------



## Movingshrub

@FlowRider They didn't ask for a business license at time of registration.


----------



## FlowRider

Movingshrub said:


> @FlowRider They didn't ask for a business license at time of registration.


Are you in the business?

I can be the life of the party when I crash one, but if there is a bouncer or mall cops, I am not as quick as I once was!


----------



## wardconnor

GOOOOOOOOOING

@Mightyquinn GET OFF the dang fence and pony up partner. What do you think this is....... "A CENTER FOR ANTS?"


----------



## GrassDaddy

I'm going. And my favorite part was having a teen ask if I had any stickers while I was trying to convince an Ego rep to send me some of their products to review =P They never sent me anything but that's OK lol


----------



## Bmossin

I think I will be there for work.


----------



## Dkrem

I'm going, I live about 30 minutes east of the expo center. It should be a good time. Down to meet new people.

Edit: There are a number of 50% off ticket codes out there, just search it.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Dkrem

Woot! My badge/ticket arrived a few days ago.


----------



## kur1j

Movingshrub said:


> Time to dig this up from the dead for 2019. Dates are Oct 16th-Oct 18th 2019.
> 
> Anyone going?
> @HungrySoutherner @kur1j @Tellycoleman @Thor865 @thegrassfactor @Ware @wardconnor @ryanknorr @Mightyquinn @g-man @dfw_pilot @Redtenchu @GrassDaddy


Unfortunately not . Have internal work conference.


----------



## TommyTester

:mrgreen: I'll be there looking for a few things to test/eval for 2020 :mrgreen:


----------



## Movingshrub

Loss for words.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

TommyTester said:


> :mrgreen: I'll be there looking for a few things to test/eval for 2020 :mrgreen:


I'm not sure that you'll need as many catch cups to test the distribution pattern of that one.


----------



## TommyTester

TN Hawkeye said:


> I'm not sure that you'll need as many catch cups to test the distribution pattern of that one.


@TN Hawkeye 
:lol:


----------



## Ware

Hope to meet some of you over the next few days. If you see me roaming around, be sure and say hello. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dkrem

First day, wow.... I walked the floor 11am-6pm and probably saw 1/3 of it. I did meet Matt Martin though, super cool stuff they are doing.


----------



## Bmossin

I was there 11-6 as well. Amazing stuff isn't it! Who knew there were soooooo many zero turns


----------



## Ware

One of the Idech guys from Japan recognized me "from the YouTube". It was neat to visit with them and tell them how much I love the power rotary scissors. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Not many reel mowers on the floor, but I saw this one I had never seen before. He talked like the price point was about $1500, but I need to confirm. If so, that's not bad for a homeowner reel with a rear drum. He said they have been making them for a long time, but don't bring many to the U.S.


----------



## dfw_pilot

That looks awesome.


----------



## Ware

And who doesn't love some Cub Cadet Infinicut...


----------



## Ware

They're supposed to have one of these outside in the demo area tomorrow...


----------



## Ware

In case you were wondering, the Husqvarna Automower can mow your fake grass on a steep incline. :lol:


----------



## Ware

These Eliet dethatchers have some nice features.


----------



## Ware

I have no clue...


----------



## dfw_pilot

I really want an Eliet - those look nice right out of the box.


----------



## Ware

This is a pretty cool concept - you put your concentrate in the small tank that snaps onto the front (or back if you're wearing it) and turn the dial to set your mix ratio. You can purchase separate small tanks for different products.

I think he said they will be available to order after the first of the year.


----------



## Ware

If you need to zero turn some terrain...


----------



## Ware

Or have a lot of area to rotary mow...


----------



## Ware

R&R booth...


----------



## Ware

A commercial push mower that caught my attention...


----------



## Ware

Earthway booth...


----------



## Ware

A neat idea...


----------



## Ware

And if roaming a giant expo hall full of the latest and greatest lawn care equipment isn't enough to get you excited - some of the booths have free beer... :yahoo: :beer:


----------



## g-man

@Ware the 440 masport must be new. I can't find info in their website. Only for the 400. $1k pounds for the 400.

They should really try to bring some of these to the USA market.


----------



## Bmossin

Cal trimmer and McLane are both here. I told the ceo at McLane that a catcher for the 20in was overpriced at $99 not realizing who he was...lol


----------



## Dkrem

@Ware go check out fuelworx at booth 27105. They make about the best fuel cans I've ever seen, once you snip off the child safety interlock. We are doing some demo stuff with them. Made in the USA.

I'm planning to stop by the Kujo yardware booth 24083 prior to and for their giveaway at 10 if you want to find meet up and handshake.


----------



## Dkrem

I completely forgot to take pictures for the most part. it was just "ooo, shiny, Ooo, more shiny". I even missed the beer!


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> Ware the 440 masport must be new. I can't find info in their website. Only for the 400. $1k pounds for the 400.
> 
> They should really try to bring some of these to the USA market.


Agree. I'm supposed to catch up with Seago (the U.S. Masport distributor - and the Idech power rotary scissors) tomorrow. I'll ask him about it.


----------



## g-man

I misread the picture. It is a Masport Olympic 660 $1,400 pounds. 26 inch wide and goes to 30mm (1 3/16in)


----------



## Ware

Dkrem said:


> @Ware go check out fuelworx at booth 27105. They make about the best fuel cans I've ever seen, once you snip off the child safety interlock. We are doing some demo stuff with them. Made in the USA.
> 
> I'm planning to stop by the Kujo yardware booth 24083 prior to and for their giveaway at 10 if you want to find meet up and handshake.


I think I saw those gas cans, but didn't stop. I'll check them out tomorrow.

I'll probably try to be at Kujo at 10am. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> I misread the picture. It is a Masport Olympic 660 $1,400 pounds. 26 inch wide and goes to 30mm (1 3/16in)


Yes, it was the ~26" machine. :thumbup:

I'll try to snap some more photos of it tomorrow.


----------



## g-man

Is there an infinity cut giveaway?


----------



## TulsaFan

Very cool stuff...More photos please!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dkrem

I ran into this guy, me on the right of course.


----------



## Movingshrub

g-man said:


> Is there an infinity cut giveaway?


I asked the cub cadet guys the same thing. They may have laughed in my face.


----------



## Dkrem

Im a big fan of Smiths hand sprayers, I own four. They had this new thing: 






It's the same hand can with a battery pump instead of the hand pump, and they interchange freely in seconds of course. They also sell it with a Scott's logo on the front. 
No wetted surfaces on the pump, nothing to goo up or get nasty. I like it.


----------



## Dkrem

Ware said:


> A commercial push mower that caught my attention...


I stopped to check those out and it is a really beefy machine. They said they OEM it for bad boy. Sure enough I walked over to bad boy and there was the same mower, painted orange.


----------



## Dkrem

Mean Green BEAST of an electric mower, full commercial rated. They said this one will now ten hours on a charge, and was going into a shipping crate headed for England on Monday morning.


----------



## Dkrem

I test drove a Hustler superZ hyperdrive and 104. Bonkers. The hyperdrive will wheelie quite easily, it is faster than Dixie chopper's fastest machine


----------



## Dkrem

My friend Max and I recorded this demo of the Fuelworx gas cans. They are made in USA and the best I've ever seen. Not in the video we stood and bounced on the cans, they are beefy, flow amazing, and stack together. I have a coupon code to purchase if anyone is interested.

https://youtu.be/Ej4DVB-riUk

Edit: A company in Missouri sells them, free shipping and save 8% with code "mgm". Make sure to snip the "child safety interlock".

This will get you to the category, they have all the sizes and multipacks:

https://massdepot.com/Fuelworx-Stackable-Gas-Can-2.5-Gallon-Single-Fuelworx-47902

That 8% is good on the whole site of course.


----------



## TommyTester

Just returned. Good meeting a number of you. It's amazing the amount and caliber of products that feed the professional lawn care market. I was able to get commitments for a few products to be sent to me for testing in 2020. Here's a clip with a few familiar faces in it shot by another Tuber. The guy with the gray hair and blue jacket looks familiar. 

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NsNcinv-Es[/media]


----------



## TN Hawkeye

TommyTester said:


> Just returned. Good meeting a number of you. It's amazing the amount and caliber of products that feed the professional lawn care market. I was able to get commitments for a few products to be sent to me for testing in 2020. Here's a clip with a few familiar faces in it shot by another Tuber. The guy with the gray hair and blue jacket looks familiar.
> 
> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NsNcinv-Es[/media]


I see a few familiar faces but the annoying thing is when they obviously pay professional models to be in the video like the guy in the backwards cap and the peach colored shirt. With guns like that it's obvious that guy takes photos with really attractive blondes and triplex reel mowers. No way he would be at GIE unless he was @OD on Grass.


----------



## OD on Grass

@TN Hawkeye 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

https://youtu.be/fDFC80A5ZrE


----------

